# Newest USAF Trainer - DG TG-16



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2011)

If any of you meatballs haven't noticed, my time on here has been scarce. That's because I have spent some time out at Edwards AFB working on the induction of the USAF newest trainer - the TG-16A.

You might have thought I was talking about an airplane - FOOLED YA! We're talking gliders for the USAFA!

New aircraft soar into Academy

What you have is the "military" version of the DG-1000S (DG-1001) Sport. 







Prior to going to EDW, I spent time in Washington state attending a maintenance FAM course on the new bird. Pretty thing, going to be a lot easier to maintain than the current Blaniks providing they don't get banged up too badly training the USAF's future pilots to soar!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice. How was she to fly?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool Joe! You don't think of gliders as being a military device. I have often heard military fliers say they were needed in training for it would better teach on how to fly smoother and better one's flying skills.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't get to fly in her, but I did send up two of our mechanics. They loved it and so far all of the USAFA pilots who are checked out on it love it as well. It might be a good aerobatic ship that can also be used as a primary trainer altough I'm hearing the Blaniks are a little easier to fly.

While at EDW I was involved in the assembly and disassenbly of ship 1 and got a good maintenance schooling on the aircraft. I'm looking forward to seeing this ship operate at the Academy for a very long time!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a good trainer, Joe. I prefer something with an engine, but I know why they use these.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, just ask this guy...


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here I am out at Edwards, and You didnt even care to let me know lol. Glad you had fun out here. Did you see any of our F-35's fly while out here.


----------



## Glider (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice. It is cleared for aerobatics which is always interesting in a glider. The DG 1001 is getting very popular as a trainer and starting to take over from the K21 which had a similar role for many years. One problem with the K21 was that it could be difficult to spin so we used to keep an old K13 (for some reason my favourite) for spinning training. I would be interested to know how well these spin.

They are robust machines and for those who don't have much experience in gliders, don't let their apparent fragility fool you.


----------



## Glider (Jul 19, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Looks like a good trainer, Joe. I prefer something with an engine.


 Wimp


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool Joe!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2011)

Glider said:


> Wimp


 
LOL Yup. I like to have some horsepower jut in case.


----------



## Glider (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't worry. I have a friend who is more than competent with an air racing licence and Aerobatics Instructor rating, but she never ever went up in a Glider.
As she put it, she wasn't going anywhere without a throbing seven and a half litres in front of her. You have to like her humour


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2011)

beaupower32 said:


> Here I am out at Edwards, and You didnt even care to let me know lol. Glad you had fun out here. Did you see any of our F-35's fly while out here.


 
I know Beau - didn't have the time to wipe my butt we were so busy. Operated out of north base, and yep, saw the F-35s!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 20, 2011)

Glider said:


> Very nice. It is cleared for aerobatics which is always interesting in a glider. The DG 1001 is getting very popular as a trainer and starting to take over from the K21 which had a similar role for many years. One problem with the K21 was that it could be difficult to spin so we used to keep an old K13 (for some reason my favourite) for spinning training. I would be interested to know how well these spin.
> 
> They are robust machines and for those who don't have much experience in gliders, don't let their apparent fragility fool you.


 
I was told that the DG 1001 was also a bit difficult to spin as well. I think the flight tests out at EDW are wrapping up and I know some of the testing involved a spin profile that the manufacturer never did or needed to do for certification. I also believe they expanded the demostrated crosswind component.


----------



## Glider (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought that cross wind operations should be an issue, if it is then someone somewhere has messed up big time, but admit to not being suprised about spinning.
One thing, I don't have any experience in Blaniks with their metal construction, but the one area where modern gliders differ compared to earlier types which which I am familiar, is how they react in rain. The performance of most modern gliders when wet basically falls off a cliff, earlier types tend to have less impact.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2011)

The Blaniks are easy to fly but get bashed up pretty badly. We have done major repairs on almost the entire fleet, especially the L23s. As far as rain, as soon as it looks like its going to rain, everyone is recalled pronto.


----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2011)

Better safe than sorry. Anyway enjoy them, I admit to being more than a little jealous. One last observation, should you fail to get a flight in one I will put it down to gross incompetence, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL! I'll have my chance eventually!


----------

